# I hate 2013



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Divorce final and on my own. Now I have to worry that I won't have a job I was told yesterday that my position was being elimated and that I could apply for the new one. However, I must jump through all the hoops. I know the person they want to take the job so it's useless to even try.

Are there any companies that are loyal to their employee's?

Thank God I'm not dating because I'm full up with bulls***.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh, my...Sorry to hear about that. I will never complain about my job again. Not when there are so many people out there who are really feeling the crunch. 

I don't think there are many companies like that anymore, though. 

Hope you figure something out. I don't know what else to say other than I wish you the best of luck getting out of this mess.


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

That's what I said about 2012. THEN, oh and THEN came 2013. It is officially the worst year of my life. Stay positive - it can always get worse. Appreciate what can go right in 2014, I hope you find a job.


----------

